# Insulation question for vaulted home



## Talgonadia (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a manufactured double wide house with vaulted ceilings I've measured the inside / outside pitch. The inside pitch is 12/2 and the outside pitch is 12/4. Since the house is a double wide i measured half of the width which is 12.5 feet. I've done some calculations and at 12.5ft the outside is 150/50 and the inside is 150/25. That would leave me with roughly 25inches of room towards the top of the house correct?

I have soffit vents going around the entire house. I do not know what i currently have for insulation in the house. I have no way to check the insulation myself. I had an energy audit and the guy said he figured it was R-19 on the roof. I live in WI and that is very low. If i were to add insulation what would be the best approach?

Going in from the roof every few feet, adding insulation, and then repairing the shingles??... Is there any way i can check the level of insulation that i would currently have in the roof?? The only way i thought would be to cut a hole from the garage and inspect it from there. My house has ridge vents but i'm not sure if i could peel them up to check?...

I'm trying to make my house as energy efficient as possible. I've already air sealed it and now i wanna see if i need insulation / how much i could add.

Questions
How much room do i need to allow the roof to breath? If i were to add insulation would i need 1 inch of room between the insulation and the top, 2 inches... 3?...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If the pitch is steep, an unimpeded 1" can do it most times. 2" is plenty and usually allows for some leeway.


----------



## Talgonadia (Oct 5, 2011)

Is my pitch considered steep? I figure once I find out how much insulation I have ill then determine if I should consult somebody who would install it


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

2-4:12 is not considered steep.


----------

